# Kettlebells



## rover (Aug 30, 2017)

I want to increase my kettlebell classes to 3 times a week. I fine the day after I exercise I am hungry and tired. Does anyone have suggestions what I can eat to help me over come this problem. I have type 2 dabetics and my 6 month reviews was 5:4


----------



## Copepod (Aug 30, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, @rover. 
What does 5:4 mean? Which test and which units? How many classes are you doing currently? Do you need to reduce / maintain / increase your bodyweight?
With some more information, we can help better.


----------



## rover (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. I am doing 2 class at the moment.  I would like to lose 7 lb. The 5:4 is my fasting bloods.  I do walk quiet a lot and garden. On Fridays after Thursday class, I could sleep for England and eat all day.


----------

